# pio pio FENIXPOLLO pio pio



## krolaina

Dear Mike:

Your turn has arrived!

It´s a real pleasure to congratulate you on your 9th (yeah, I said 9!!!!!!!!) postiversary! (Can´t still believe I´m the first one on doing it).

THANKS for all the post that make me still learning. Always an interesting read, a pleasure read!

By the way, I took a picture of you at work, it´s my present for you!

Enjoy the day!

Carol.


----------



## Mei

Congratulations Mike, thanks for all your comments 

See you around!

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

Hey, Mr. Polluelou!

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S ! ! !

I really appreciate all the amount of help and friendliness that you're contributing to these forums!


----------



## badgrammar

9 thousand?  Pio Pio indeed!  Keep it coming, you're an all-star!


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡Se me ha alegrado el día al saber que uno de los indiscutibles reyes del foro, mi querido Pollito, llega a sus 9.000 extraordinarios aportes!!!*

*Deseo dejar constancia de todo mi cariño y admiración para el gran Pollito por ser un forero tan agradable, tan inteligente, tan culto y tan generoso.*

*¡Que disfrutes este gran día y que cumplas muchos aportes más!*

*Un abrazo con todo mi cariño y mi profunda gratitud*
*Soledad*


----------



## Sallyb36

Congratulations on 9,000 posts, phenomenal!


----------



## Alundra

Fenixpollo, aunque he estado ausente durante más de un año, y por tanto he dejado muchos de estos subforos abandonados (aunque poco a poco, estoy volviendo a la normalidad, jjejejej), tengo que decir que te agradezco de corazón toda las ayudas que me has brindado siempre.

Enhorabuena por tu postiversario  , y espero que cumplas muchísimos más.

Alundra.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Oh, man!  Do you really _*have to*_ be so freakin' awesome?  I'm getting bored of congratulating you, milestone after milestone.  Even worse, I'm sort of running out of compliments, Mike!  C'mon, take a vacation away from the computer, buddy!  Let us miss you a little!    

Please, don't you dare to take that seriously!  It's an honor to share this forum with you, superpollo.  You are definitely one of the reasons why this place keeps running smoothly.  Boy, I don't know how you're not a mod in here already, you've definitely got the gift!

Enjoy your nineth (BOY!  ) postiversary party... but, careful not to end like this colleague of yours --> click!

See you around, as usual...  

CONGRATS!!!!!​


----------



## loladamore

I can't help wondering if *this is what we would see* if we all had webcams instead of avatars.

Now take off the suit, switch off the computer and go out get some fresh air! 

Enjoy your 9000th postiversary, you deserve it!


----------



## heidita

I told him to take vacation too, Venezuela! If he doesn't, there is just no way to catch up with him!  

Well, dear Mike, I do hope you will see all your friends on this page and I am honoured to be one of them.

I have gathered some photos, so here is the sequence.

You as a child. Soooooooooo cute. 

Remember when you had a temperature?? 

Envious competence!!!

And that's your real personality!!!!Can't fool us any more!!! 


HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Rayines

*¡A lo clásico!: ¡¡9.000 felicitaciones, amigo!!, ¡¡y por otros tantos mensajes!!*


----------



## fsabroso

Wow, one more thousand claps for this great forero Fenixpollo, It's a pleasure to join to your party.

Thanks my friend for all that help you give us.

Fsabroso.


----------



## RIU

Hola:

Estoy con Inés, felicidades ¡y que no decaiga!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Felicidades Fenix. Podría elogiar muchas de tus virtudes. Como veo que eres constante tendré tiempo de enunciarlas casi todas. Hoy me quedo con tu saber estar y tu enorme paciencia.


----------



## Eugin

Querido pollo, 
Es cierto todo lo que han dicho tus admiradores anteriores... Con tantos milestones, ya se nos están acabando las palabras y adjetivos para elogiarte por todo lo que haces en este foro... 

Pero yo sé que, en realidad, tú haces todo este esfuerzo porque quieres que los filósofos de todos los tiempos saquen conclusiones sobre tus acciones, como en este caso.... Vamos, sincérate con nosotros y dinos la verdad...    

¡Muchísimas gracias, Mike, por ser cómo eres y por tener ese aura tan especial que te hace ser el pollo que todos queremos (comer)   tanto!!

Acá te mando una fotito de cuando éramos chiquitines, espero te traiga gratos recuerdos...  

¡Un fuerte abrazo, amigo!!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Encore ?  
«Picoti, picota, lève la queue et puis posta !» 
(yes, this congrats is incomprehensible. But we needed some.  )


----------



## .   1

G'day Chickenman,
Keep 'em coming.
Thery're always stimulating.

See ya mate,

Robert


----------



## danielfranco

pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio pio...


----------



## geve

My dear little boiling chicken,

Your presence here made me realize how fond I am of poultry, especially when they have a sense of humour. 
Size (aka postcount in WRF jargon) does not matter but that of one's heart. Why yes, I like cheesy lines on my poultry, so what??  

Congratulations bro'!


----------



## Hakro

Congratulations! And remember that pollo is not pöllö!


----------

